# Bildschirmauflösung im Vollbild



## kruemelkeksfan (10. Apr 2014)

Hallo Leute,
ich versuche seit einer Weile, Spiele in Java zu programmieren und habe heute die ersten Schritte in Richtung Vollbild unternommen. Bei Benutzung der Java 2D API sieht das so aus, als sieht man im Vollbild mehr vom Spielfeld, wenn man einen größeren Monitor hat. Wie kann man das verhindern und das Spiel "fair" machen? Also die Auflösung festsetzen oder sowas?


----------



## VfL_Freak (11. Apr 2014)

Moin,

willst Du wirklich die Bildschirmauflösung setzen (unter Java sicher schwierig) oder doch eher die Größe Deines Programmfensters ???:L

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Zet (11. Apr 2014)

Morgäähn,

[STRIKE]Sieh dir mal die Klasse Toolkit an. Da wirst du sicher fündig.
Toolkit

Denke das DefaultToolkit mit einer xxxScreenSize-Methode könnte da hilfreich sein.
einfach bisschen rumsuchen [/STRIKE]

edit: Setzen 6, scheinbar die Frage falsch vertanden.

Grüße,
Zet


----------



## kruemelkeksfan (11. Apr 2014)

VfL_Freak hat gesagt.:


> willst Du wirklich die Bildschirmauflösung setzen (unter Java sicher schwierig) oder doch eher die Größe Deines Programmfensters ???:L



Wenn ich dich richtig verstehe, schlägst du vor, im Vollbild einen schwarzen Rand um das Spielfeld zu lassen. Das wäre eine Notfallmöglichkeit, aber wirklich nur, wenn ich nichts besseres finde...


----------



## Zet (11. Apr 2014)

Er schlägt nichts vor, er fragt dich was du genau wissen möchtest 
ob du 
a) Die Bildschirmauflösung ändern möchtest (Also das was du beispielsweiße machst wenn du rechtsklick auf Desktop -> Bildschirmauflösung anklickst)

oder 
b) Die Größe deines Programms/Spiels relativ zur eingestellen Auflösung des jeweiligen Benutzers vorgeben möchtest


oder vll sogar 
c) Die größe FIX angeben möchtest.


Falls ich das jetzt nicht auch falsch interpretiert habe 

Grüße
Zet


----------



## Bananabert (11. Apr 2014)

Moin,

ich weiß zwar nicht wie du dein Spiel zeichnest, aber du könntest dem Spielfeld eine feste Größe geben und es dann auf die Größe des Bildschirms strecken.
Wenn du z.B. offscreen zeichnest, könntest du mit der Funktion dein Bild strecken. drawImage(Image, int, int, width, height, ImageObserver)


----------



## kruemelkeksfan (11. Apr 2014)

Bananabert hat gesagt.:


> Moin,
> 
> ich weiß zwar nicht wie du dein Spiel zeichnest, aber du könntest dem Spielfeld eine feste Größe geben und es dann auf die Größe des Bildschirms strecken.
> Wenn du z.B. offscreen zeichnest, könntest du mit der Funktion dein Bild strecken. drawImage(Image, int, int, width, height, ImageObserver)



Genau so meinte ich das  sry für meine Artikulationsschwierigkeiten  Vielen Dank für die Lösung, werde das mal probieren


----------

